# Sneak Peak: Brad B's J2 effects board!



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

As this is a look at an aftermarket product for the Jupiter 2, and all the other Jupiter 2 lighting reviews have been posted here in the Moebius forum for relatively easy finding, so too this one sneak peak.

Brad B. sent me this exclusive sneak peak at his electronics effect board. While primarily aimed at the Moebius Jupiter 2 model, this board will be useful for nearly any model kit you want to add complex lighting effects to. And lest you think it's only good for lighting, this board will drive motors and basically any electronic device you can plug into it. As if that weren't enough, the usb interface allows you to get firmware updates off the net and even recharge the internal batteries from your computer directly!

Keep in mind this is a prototype design at the moment. Brad is working on upgrades and refinements. This first installment covers unboxing this huge stash of goodness and looking at all the goodies inside. I've been in contact with Brad for guidance on the next steps, so there will likely be a couple installments. Once Brad's board is ready for the limelight, I'll do a proper review of the product then. 

Astounding is not an adequate adjective for what this kit will do. Having only unboxed the components, I'll say this one more time, this is a powerhouse of power w/ more flexibility than a yoga master!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Any reason why this is not in the Model Lighting section?


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> Any reason why this is not in the Model Lighting section?


Because (IMO) it's more about the J2 kit than lighting. I'm interested, but would not have even seen this thread if it were in the lighting forum.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I would be interested in the motor portion of this (as I have a fusion core already). My brother in law uses Arduino to do lighting effects so can help me on this. Any idea when they will be available for sale?


----------



## bradb (May 22, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> I would be interested in the motor portion of this (as I have a fusion core already). My brother in law uses Arduino to do lighting effects so can help me on this. Any idea when they will be available for sale?


The official boards won't be ready until mid-August (when the PCBs come back from the next run) but if you're looking for something sooner drop me a PM as I've got a small quantity of prototypes available now.

Brad.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I can wait until the officials come out. Any idea what the cost would be (I would only be interested in the motor board with motors)?


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Can hardly wait to see the final product.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Any updates on this?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Anyone see it in action? The video was an interesting piece about what it should do and the worksmanship. But I didn't see it plugged in and doing it's magic...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Apologies. Life has severely gotten in my way the last couple months of doing the fun stuff I need to do. The board in action is on my plate.


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Apologies. Life has severely gotten in my way the last couple months of doing the fun stuff I need to do. The board in action is on my plate.


Yeeeee...Haaaa.... Tom is back !


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

skinnyonce said:


> Yeeeee...Haaaa.... Tom is back !


...Almost there...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Thanks, Model Man, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Canyon Man (May 3, 2011)

Any new developments on this?:thumbsup:


----------



## LycanWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

I've been fallowing model man's youtube videos of the Jupiter 2 build and I'm also vary interested in Brad's ideas. I currently have the Moebius 18" Jupiter 2, Chariot, and Space Pod. If Brad puts together a finished lighting kit. I would be vary eager to purchase it. Cheers to model man and Brad looking forward to seeing more stuff from you guys:thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the nudge. I'm reviewing where I left off with the kit now. I expect to have some vids in this series going in a few weeks.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am very interested in a motor to spin the radar in the upper dome. I have all the lighting for the engines. If this piece alone is available I am in for one.


----------



## Radiodugger (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm also interested in what can be done here. Price would be appreciated. Even a ballpark estimate...Thanks!

Radio Doug


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Model Man

Any news on the Brad B electronic kit?

Thanks :wave:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm uploading J2 vids now. One of them will take a quick look at all the aftermarket parts. In tha tvid I note that Brad's board needs some soldering and that I'll be doing an electronics series coming up. I think next is a big painting session as I get the floor and walls together. With that done, the rest of the kit should come together relatively quickly. 

I see a paint series first, then electronics and fiber optics and we'll see what comes after that.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hi Model Man
> 
> Any news on the Brad B electronic kit?
> 
> Thanks :wave:



Howdy!!

How about the Brad B kits?

Mark Dean


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Tom
PM sent.


----------

